# Grinding meat with a Kitchen Aid  problem



## jwcnj4502 (Mar 29, 2014)

I am new to making sausage but definitely like doing it, but I am having some concerns when using the KA mixer with the meat grinding attachment. I have put the attachments into the freezer to make them cold and also put the meat that I grind into the freezer r about 45 min before use. The problem that I am seeing is that there is a discoloring of the meat right where the aguer comes thru the grinding plate. The meat there has a black color to it. It is not alot of the grind that gets that way and I only see it when I scrape the last of the grind off the end of the plate. I discard anything that is discolored. Is this normal? I read somewhere on this site that someone else had a similar problem. Can't say that I really like the KA when used to grind and I am willing to get a better grinder if it helps but I don't want to go thru the expense if it isn't going to make a difference.













095.jpg



__ jwcnj4502
__ Mar 29, 2014


















096.jpg



__ jwcnj4502
__ Mar 29, 2014






.

 













097 - Copy.jpg



__ jwcnj4502
__ Mar 29, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Mar 29, 2014)

There is something amiss with the cutter and plate....  the plate is being scratched..... the fit is improper....   clean it all up and take pictures...  the cutter should fit flush on the plate when assembled.....  when you tighten the plastic nut, it should  pull it all together....  maybe there is a burr somewhere that is keeping everything from fitting together.......   I'll go look at mine and take pictures......  

Dave

Edit....

Here you go.....   How my KA assembles......  click on pics to enlarge....













KA Grinder 1.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 29, 2014


















KA Grinder 2.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 29, 2014


















KA Grinder 3.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 29, 2014


















KA Grinder 4.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 29, 2014


















KA Grinder 5.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 29, 2014


















KA Grinder 6.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 29, 2014


----------



## jwcnj4502 (Mar 29, 2014)

The grinder attachment is pretty new. I only used it a half dozen times or so and I get the same results each time. The plates are not scratched that is the meat residue that is left on the plate after the grind. Maybe the cutter doesn't fit tight enough against the plate?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 29, 2014)

I think we were typing at the same time......    Dave


----------



## boykjo (Mar 29, 2014)

What you have is called smear where the meat is not being cut but pushed through the holes slowly while the blade mashes the meat. Clean it all up again and restart. When you screw the cap over the plate it should be tight up against the plate and the plate should be tight to the blade and the auger should be tight to the back of the grinder. If it still does it the blade most likely is dull. The discolored meat in the middle is common with steel blades. just wipe it away as it appears. When you move to a stainless blade that no longer happens

Dave's got ya covered.......


----------



## jwcnj4502 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you both for the input. maybe I am not using the right speed for the KA? Will using a higher speed on the mixer help eliminate the "smear"?


----------



## timberjet (Mar 29, 2014)

I have heard of people making a plastic shim out of sour cream lid material that fits between the cutter and the shaft, (back of the blade). Looks like a washer when you cut it out. I while back I upgraded my blade with a new and better design from amazon. I will post a pic when I find it on my machine.













foodgrinderkniveandplates.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Dec 10, 2013






This puppy solved all my problems and with your plates you get all the sizes.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 29, 2014)

Buy some fine grit emery type wet/dry sandpaper.  Wet it down and lay the plate on the paper on a very smooth, flat surface.  Rub the plate on the paper in a figure 8 pattern.   This will sharpen the edges of the holes in the plates.   You plate looks like it isn't flat.   I'm not sure but maybe you can check that first

Do the same thing with the blade.  Important thing is that the cutting edges of the blade are flat on the sandpaper.  Check that the blade isn't bent.

It may be as simple as not tightening the collar down enough.  They should have given you some type of tool to tighten and loosen the collar.  As previously mentioned you want it tight.

Other thing is make sure your meat is almost frozen before grinding.    Really makes it easier for the blades to chop it up.  

The KA is not a long term solution if you get into making sausage.  It a good tool to start with but you will quickly move to a more powerful motor and larger feed.

Good luck,

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## timberjet (Mar 29, 2014)

I also use vegetable oil to lube the cutter and plate each time I use it. seems to cut down on wear. this summer I am going to get a dedicated grinder once and for all. Before my food grinder kills my beloved stand mixer. Also for sure, nearly frozen cubes of meat grind better without the smear and faster is not better with the KA.


----------



## jwcnj4502 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks all. I just checked the blade placed on the auger and then layed the plate on it and it seems that the blade is not in contact with the plate at all. I think I will try to shim it as previously suggested,and try a little oil but I can see a dedicated grinder in my future. By the way the sausage that we made came out good and will be enjoyed on Sun morning.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 29, 2014)

Al's got the idea......  Here's what I use to hone the cutting blade and flatten the plate......














1 Wet Dry Sandpaper (2).jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 29, 2014


















2 Wet Dry Sandpaper (2).jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 29, 2014


















Glazed Tile (2).jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 29, 2014


















Grinder Knife (2).jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 29, 2014


















Grinding Plate (2).jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 29, 2014


----------



## jwcnj4502 (Mar 31, 2014)

I made the "sour cream lid" spacer and tried it out. It solved the problem no more smear or black marks. Thanks all       

Jim


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 31, 2014)

Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 1, 2014)

I think the set of plates and knife I got are just a little thicker overall as they eliminated the need for the spacer. I am glad it worked for you. You might try what I did though if you are going to have to use your KA food grinder for very long. It really just works better now and does not strain as much.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 3, 2014)

Also, buy some Haynes Spray lubricant that is food grade instead of vegetable oil.  Veg. oils gum up your equipment, get thick, may go rancid, and damage your equipment.  













haynes_spray_LRG.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Apr 3, 2014






It is inexpensive and protects your equipment and it is food grade.  See more at:

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index...Path=3&zenid=1baa78d9883310909050787d20176fd4


----------

